# vip 922 sd recording & recording to tuner 2



## klj71

Just got a new 922, had a 622. Trying to figure out how to record in SD (my wife prefers sd as she watches her shows on a smaller tv and prefers to not fill up the dvr with hd). When setting up for a recurring recording on the 622 i had the option of recording in hd or sd, the 922 doesn't give me that option. 

Also, on the 622, when i hit record at the main tv, a screen popped up that asked me if i wanted to record to tuner 1 or tuner 2. The 922 when i hit the record button, it just starts recording on tuner one, no option to go to tuner 2. Am I missing something, I've researched the help screens and online but can't find any info on how to do these two things.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hi... and welcome!

The GUI is a bit different... Basically, in order to record from an SD channel, you have to set your timer to record that SD channel.

Recording live (pressing REC button on the remote while watching live TV) automatically uses the tuner you are watching at that moment.


----------



## klj71

On the 622 i could indicate from tuner #1 to record on #2 tuner and it would record in hd (if i was on an hd channel it would record hd, if i was on an sd channel it would record in sd).

This came in handy if there was something on #1 that i wanted to see later, but wanted to watch something else at the time. i could hit record and indicate to record on #2, then go back to #1 and watch live tv.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm not sure that what you are ultimately able to do is any different, though.

I know the GUI is different... but on the 922, you can just press REC to start recording the channel you are watching now on that tuner. Then you can go into the EPG and change to a different channel on another tuner OR go to the DVR and watch something already recorded.

The GUI works differently... but you can still record whatever you are watching now... and you can still record SD or HD channels... either by tuning to that channel and hitting record OR going into the EPG and clicking there.


----------



## shadough

The 922 is a different interface than that of all other vip's (different OS perhaps?). Once you hit record, it records on the tuner your watching. They only way to switch it is to press the swap button if your in single mode. If your in Dual mode, you'll hafta go into the menu, change back to single mode, then press swap, then go back into the menu an change back to single mode. I know, its an annoying work around but that is its limitation. There might be a button on front of the reciever to switch from dual to single, that'd prolly be easier/faster. If you have the OTA module, you can watch an OTA channel while its recording though. And vice-versa. In dual mode, the receiver gives each location (Tv1 Tv2) 1 SAT tuner an 1 OTA tuner.

The record/timer features on the 922 don't give you as much flexibility as all other vip models do. I've heard that using dishonline to edit your timers gives some additional functionality.


----------

